# NAATI Professional Translator Exam Info



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I've recently passed the NAATI exam and I'd like to explain about it for those who haven't heard about it. I took the professional translation exam as it was the only option for English to Persian direction. so I don't have info about other types of it. NAATI exam (any type of it) gives you 5 points of "Credentialled community language qualifications" but is more expensive than IELTS. It costs around 900$AUD and the good thing is you can take it in your country as well. So let me explain about the professional translation exam:

1- you can take it in two directions, either from English to your language or vice versa!

2- You will be given 3 passages and you have to translate only two. In order to pass you have to get at least 29/45 from each passage

3- You will be given 3 questions about the Ethics of the Profession and you have to answer 2 questions. the pass mark is 5 out of 10

Overall, you have to get 70 to pass the exam.

If you pass the exam, you can purchase your own NAATI stamp and you will become an official NAATI translator. You also get 5 valuable points.
The thing is , you have to be really good in your own language!! Now some other info:

NAATI Website: Enter or find a Translator or Interpreter

Exam booklet: http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets...ng_booklet.pdf

Ethics: Home | Australian Institute of Interpreters & Translators


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi 

From the price it appears to me you took it onshore. 

How much time did you wait for the result? I took the test offshore and they said it takes 12 weeks. It's GRILLING my nerves .....


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

can i only be accredited from English to Arabic ? will this give me 5 more points to claim ? 

also i live in Saudi Arabia , where can i book for an exam ? i was looking through the net but had no luck finding contact info for any test center here in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> can i only be accredited from English to Arabic ? will this give me 5 more points to claim ?
> 
> also i live in Saudi Arabia , where can i book for an exam ? i was looking through the net but had no luck finding contact info for any test center here in Saudi Arabia.


Arabic is a community language, you can be accredited Arabic to English, English to Arabic, or both (you'd take a test for each direction separately).

There is no "test center". You have to book the test with NAATI. and then they will let you know of the venue in KSA

Accreditation by testing :

http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/Accreditation_by_Testing_booklet.pdf

The test takes place in Riyadh twice a year. In March and September. Deadline for September test is June (NAATI must receive your complete application by June)

For that, I needed to visit the Australian consulate, and have the Consul witness my signature, endorse my photos and certify some copies of documents.



The test is very difficult I'd have to say, and results (offshore) take 12 weeks .... If you are taking it for the 5 points, you're better off trying to get a better IELTS/TOEFL/PTE score.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

i am already going for TOEFL exam next Saturday. It looks like a long wait if i am after the 5 points, as you said it is more visible to try to improve my scores. 

but i would like to know for what other purposes people take this exam ? i may consider it for future as i like to translate texts from time to time to Arabic language.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> i am already going for TOEFL exam next Saturday. It looks like a long wait if i am after the 5 points, as you said it is more visible to try to improve my scores.
> 
> but i would like to know for what other purposes people take this exam ? i may consider it for future as i like to translate texts from time to time to Arabic language.


it's a long wait and LOTS of money if you take the test offshore ..... I had to spend about 600 AED (not AUD) for the witnessing, endorsement, and certified copies, 400 AED to courier the application, $1526 AUD for the test, $101 for a sample test

Most people take it for the translation business, but if you take my advice, wait till you're a PR and take it onshore, it will be much cheaper (around $500 for PRs)


Why TOEFL? You live in KSA, PTE is available there, and is much easier than TOEFL or IELTS.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> it's a long wait and LOTS of money if you take the test offshore ..... I had to spend about 600 AED (not AUD) for the witnessing, endorsement, and certified copies, 400 AED to courier the application, $1526 AUD for the test, $101 for a sample test
> 
> Most people take it for the translation business, but if you take my advice, wait till you're a PR and take it onshore, it will be much cheaper (around $500 for PRs)
> 
> ...


Looks like you spent a fortune, i hope your application will be successful & i will take your advice. 

as for the PTE is not available in my city Khobar (Eastern Province). it is available in Riyadh the capital city once a month and it is hard for me to travel for the exam in the meantime. i will try TOEFL now, if i don't get the desired points i will have to travel to Riyadh and try the PTE in early May.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I took it in Australia and I got the results in 4 weeks. I was surprised as it usually takes 8 to 10 weeks for the result. You have to go to the NAATI office in your country and register for the exam.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> I took it in Australia and I got the results in 4 weeks. I was surprised as it usually takes 8 to 10 weeks for the result. You have to go to the NAATI office in your country and register for the exam.


They told me 12 weeks here, so I think if you got it in 4, I might get it in 5 or 6 weeks.

There is NO NAATI office overseas. Applications for testing overseas have to be lodged with the National Office in the ACT.


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


----------

